# SMTP Authenication :Office 2004 Entourage bug



## mlackerman (Aug 10, 2006)

This problem occurs when the Post Office Protocol version 3 (POP3) server or the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) server uses NTLM version 1 authentication. Entourage 2004 for Mac no longer supports NTLM version 1 authentication. 

Note Earlier versions of MSN, The Microsoft Network, POP3 servers or SMTP servers may still use NTLM version 1 authentication.

STATUS
Microsoft has confirmed that this is a problem in the Microsoft products that are listed in the "Applies to" section.

At this time I removed the '3' from the POP and sending and receiving is working. That does not solve the larger problem of the intent of the SMTP authenication. Suggestions on how to deal with this bug in Office 2004?


----------

